# where is the best bridge to sleep and drink under



## Poking Victim

eh, I tried to post in a thread but failed miserably. :-\ delete this or make it the best thread ever with insane content or something


----------



## Labea

How can you specifically point out a bridge from your travels and say "THAT WAS AN AMAZING BRIDGE, BETTER THAN ANY OTHER"

i liked the bridge in dt denver where we had about 3 feet of height, but the bed was nice. And the bridges in SLO wernt unmemorable. greenville, was it... ? that was the worst bridge ever. wish we coulda gotten to the other side of that river to the bridge by the tracks.


----------



## bananathrash

i like sewers better than bridges. i bet the best bridge to drink under would have been that 580 overpass. no just kidding.


----------



## inky

theres an extremely rad bridge right by keynes ave yard (i think thats the name) in nashville. good graffitti, good runnage to the train, slow shit, its very nice for in the city to catch on. until they cut the overgrowth back. then i'll be SOL

don't forget to grab a 40 of schlitz though, its trashville, don't forget.


----------



## Mich_O

If your ever travelling through Calgary, Alberta, theres a fuckin rad bridge for travellers we stayed at for about a week. You can drink, have fires, do whatever you want, noone bothers you, the junkies have there own side and you cant see them. I believe it was 26th and 4th, downtown.


----------



## bryanpaul

theres one behind that guy poking victim's moms house...it's great she wakes everyone up with bacon, eggs, 40's and blowjobs !!!!!


----------



## Poking Victim

bryanpaul said:


> theres one behind that guy poking victim's moms house...it's great she wakes everyone up with bacon, eggs, 40's and blowjobs !!!!!



dude, I don't know you
so that's not funny


----------



## Adversaryan

Theres a bridge ouside fayettevill NC in hope mills NC, Its a train bridhe and the trains frequently stop on it and underneath it is concrete playground with a river and good fishing and swimming and drinking. 90% of the tags on it are mine too =D


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit

A bridge I slept under in Syracuse NY was really rad. It was right in a spot where to good part of town crosses into the bad part of town, know what I mean? Anyways, there were tree's everywhere and a creek underneath the bridge, it was rad.


----------



## loam

one of the I-10 bridges in pensacola is premium. i got damn shwilly with some ftra bum while hiding from a storm and a cop came and woke me up with food for my dog and i the next morning. it was only a mile or two from the yard too.


----------



## tober

rock springs


----------



## Mouse

my fave bridge to drink under would be the bridge in richmond that takes you to Bell isle. the trains go over your head and you can swim and get shit faced and have a blast... then walk across the James and head to Dead rock and have more fun.


sleeping... well, i've never spent much time sleeping under bridges. the lil "streams' in AZ that have bridges over them make for a nice escape from the heat and mid day and a cozy place to sleep at night though.


----------



## Mosquito

What an obscure question to ask, I like it.  

A memorable bridge, was the one I sat under for 3 days straight waiting for my first choochoo. I guess it was the Toronto EBD hop out spot... 

Im a little rusty with the lingo these days.. 

Anywho, we basically lived right in the middle of the recreational pathway for 3 days, through this little park, under the bridge in North York. Good times people.. 

Only place we home bummed it up in a some what of a high traffic spot, got kick downs, a weed dealer randomly making his runs right around us.. a relatively close food scores range, definitely lots of options for sign flying .. although the thing that got us, was the lack of Beer Store. We also talked to a ridiculously easy going fem cop who Ive been told is a regular for the area. Yep, she was freakishly friendly :?


----------



## Clit Comander

i kicked it inside a bridge in l.a(pasadena) some of the was graffiti from the early 20's. you can just walk up inside. the ledge is like 6 or 7 feet wide, with 6 or so rooms. the police know people live up there and they're pretty cool with it. except when we get drunk and start throwing shit at cars. unfortunatley no trains pass through pasedena so, its a little bunk and the kids are a little lame. but its near the beer store and spange spots. two outta three ain't bad.


----------



## Mouse

i am waaaay too scared of heights to do that. but it looks pretty cool


----------



## Clit Comander

Thats what everyone says but I love it up there.


----------



## kai

Mosquito said:


> We also talked to a ridiculously easy going fem cop who Ive been told is a regular for the area. Yep, she was freakishly friendly :?



Is that the blonde lady?...I met her at the EBD Toronto hop spot she's really nice, soo easy going and you think that with all the encounters under the bridge that she'd be like, "hey what gives?", but no she doesn't even give a shit.


----------



## Beegod Santana

Definitly the I-10 overpass in NOLA.... you meet the nicest crackheads. Other than that there's an awesome bridge in Gorda that looks out onto a waterfall flowing into the pacific. An awesome cooking pit is set up as well as natural bed of soft grass, also mexican migrant workers left some hilarous racist grafitti about gringos.


----------



## Poking Victim

hey it's illy


----------



## wokofshame

train bridges: kamloops nc cn, at west end of yd, trains are rolling pretty fast by the time they get there 'caus you're on a downhill grade so you've gotta run quick tho.
chill and away from assholes.
road bridges: lion's gate in vancity, there's platforms out in the middle, you need a rope tho, there's 100+ ft drop, maybe 200 if you don't descend to them right from the sidewalk

for the most part, i haven't found any great things under bridges. porn, trash, and nasty mattresses seem to rule most found ones.


----------



## Clean

Theres a bridge about 3 keys north of keywest, been so long cant remember the name. The bridge was goin between 2 keys a ledge to jump of into the clear blue water and not seen from the road. Money was hard and the kids I was kickin it with were newbs so I would share a tall can and a peice of fried chicken with 6 people.


----------



## marc

ive crashed at that bridge clit commander is talking about in pasadena you have to climb up that ledge then pretty much repel up a steep ass slope with only a garden hose to hold on to. then when you get to the top you can look over the sides and it like a 200 ft drop. definately one of the best spots ive crashed at. hey clit commander do you know scrotum or skirby? theyre both pasadena kids. theyre the ones who showed us that spot.


----------



## Dmac

the 24th street bridge in downtown omaha, the spot to catchout from. food and liquor, are right there, within 500 yards, and salvation army center less than i mile away.


----------



## IBRRHOBO

18th street interlock KC ... more trains per square inch than i've ever seen. 2 mains overhead (we stayed in the grain elevator and caves there), they connect to 4 mains coming off into 2 yards 4 more spur to Leeds, KCK, WC, KCS, BNSF, UPSP, NS, CSX and Amtrack. They all have yards or access thereto. Next Load, Any Road ... RBOX!


----------



## Lint

How about a worst? Near the Champ Siding in PDX some creep lurking around always leaves things like this under the bridge, along with a stack of drawn-on porno mags and AA batteries. Widerstand wanted to take it home, but didn't have room in his pack for a doll head.


----------



## katiehabits

Mich_O said:


> If your ever travelling through Calgary, Alberta, theres a fuckin rad bridge for travellers we stayed at for about a week. You can drink, have fires, do whatever you want, noone bothers you, the junkies have there own side and you cant see them. I believe it was 26th and 4th, downtown.



4th street bridge!!!! yup that's my favorite bridge to camp under too! nice and sandy on the traveler's side and the river's clean enough to swim in! there's a safeway right there too so you can roast smokie dogs on a fire. they dug out the shopping cart fire place when i was there in october. i also got harassed by cops while rolling a smoke when i woke up the next morning..... that had never happened to me in the summer.....


----------



## Shoestring

_*Perhaps when I was drinking it would have been the Burnside Bridge there in Portland. (On the east side fairly close to where I caught-out to Hinkle/Nampa/Poc, etc)...
It was in the late 1980's anyway! The last time I drank there was around 2002, and the cops had started coming under there and ID'ing everybody more and more every day. (Wondering how it is now)?
Anybody been under Burnside lately?*_


----------



## Shoestring

*That's why I said "fairly close" to where you catch-out to Hinkle.
It's only about 1/4 mile, (if that), north of Burnside where Hinkle/Nampa-east catch-out is.....(I have been catching-out here since the late 1980's, and have seen a lot go down here).
I guess the worse was seeing two guys beat the crap out of this one guy and took everything he had right there in broad daylight too!
Hey "Widerstand",.....Have you ever gotten off in The Dalles, OR? Now that was and always has been a great place for me working and with a sign. That "John Day" dam area too!
There used to be a few crummies in their small yard there that I used to squat in for a few nights. (Don't know how that yard has been lately though)? I always try to figure out the name of that awesome waterfall near this area too right to the south of the mainline UP tracks along I-84. Do you know the name of this waterfall? (Probably 120 to 140 feet high I would guess)? There is an area where motorists can pull of there to photo the falls too. I tried looking it up, but to no avail on the name.......???
Anyway, thanks, if you know its name!
*


----------



## Shoestring

_*Freeking awesome!!!
That is the one!!! Beautifull!!!
I wound up getting a quick job there in The Dalles at the cherry factory. (Just sorting ones to be sent off for dehydrating). That sucks they scrapped the rolling-stingers! There are still a few here in Sioux Falls. Do you remember a fellow named, "Pat Slade" #1??? He used to "tag" lots of crummies. There, (I believe), are seven here in Sioux Falls floating around the yards here. Most of them have piles of shit in them knee-deep though! (I never could understand how somebody could crap in their own squat)!
Especially within two feet of their head-area! That really smells nice when the crummies interior reaches 125 degrees......
I have often wondered how I would react if I ever caught another person shitting inside a boxcar or crummy smack on the open bare floor!
Anyway, thanks for that awesome photo of the falls too!*_


----------



## spud

best bridge ive ever slept under was the one on westfield just north of broadripple in indianapolis, IN just dont go when its cold


----------



## Whiteyisacommiefaggot

bryanpaul said:


> theres one behind that guy poking victim's moms house...it's great she wakes everyone up with bacon, eggs, 40's and blowjobs !!!!!


 Hey, dude! I don't know if you remember me or not, but I met you and a bunch of the Maryland kids in Santa Barbara a few years ago...
Remember that little drunk fuck named Whitey?


----------



## Whiteyisacommiefaggot

Marsh Street bridge in SLO is pretty much where I grew up.


----------



## drun_ken

edgewood ave bridge in ATL....god i miss that bridge...


----------



## Rash L

there is a bridge about 10-15min walk from my mom's house... I've stayed there off and on for about a decade. The place is like my second home and I LOVE it there... fall asleep to the sound of the river and frogs, wake up to the songs of the birds and morning traffic over your head -- awesomeness.


----------



## Brand0nRagged

spud said:


> best bridge ive ever slept under was the one on westfield just north of broadripple in indianapolis, IN just dont go when its cold



yeah but how many _other_ bridges have you slept under? 

lame.

although that place is good in the summer.


----------



## Rstank

boil water to make it safe to drink and i mean really boil it......but if you are just crashing for the night i guess it dosent much help....if you are ever in miami the bridge right before the big mutha fuckin mall has a place where my buddy marz lived for quite a while


----------



## rusty

brattleborro VT. bridge toward NH. you should jump off it...no but srsly i did. gd times. sleep and drink mucho mas.


----------



## iamwhatiam

not the best but interesting...this town (forget the name) in central california where we got caught in bad weather fer 3 days...it was right by a river, u could build fires and not get fucked with, beer store 1/2 block from it, excellent spanging at the grocery store a few blocks down, cool homebums and a duck that liked to kick it around the bonfire and drink vodka....wtf was that ducks name again i forget maybe it was norman


----------



## genghis braun

there's a bridge in boston next to the harbor between a seafood restaurant and the children's museum that was pretty cool to kick it under.


----------



## Swiper

i dont know if this has been posted already or not cause i didnt read all the posts, but champs siding in portland is an awesome bridge to sleep under i think.


----------



## Drunken Hearted Man

I haven't actually been under the Franklin Bridge in Minneapolis in the last couple years that I've passed through here (usually have a house to kick it in), but as far as I know it's still a great place to sleep/drink.

There's a fuckton of other bridges out there that are amazing, I guess since I'm in Minneapolis right now that's the first thing that popped into my head.


----------



## BenjiRidesBoxcar

lint said:


> how about a worst? Near the champ siding in pdx some creep lurking around always leaves things like this under the bridge, along with a stack of drawn-on porno mags and aa batteries. Widerstand wanted to take it home, but didn't have room in his pack for a doll head.



dude i have pictures with that dollhead!


----------



## sprout

There are a few memorable bridges I have stayed under:

Franklin Bridge in Minneapolis, which is right by the water and you can have a fire but you have to climb up and down some steep ass terrain. Kind of amusing when blacked out drunk.

Bridge by the Des Moines River in downtown Des Moines, bunch of us trolled it there for a few days, drunk the whole time. Then our canadian buddy Mike jumped into the Des Moines River with all of his clothing (steel toed boots, wallet, passport) to retrieve his hat and sunk. So Tyler got naked and we saved him. And then left Iowa.

Wicker Park Train Bridge, huge dusty bridge, always about 30 drunken travelers under there. Good place to go to forget a few days. There used to be some rickety ass stairs to get to it but the cops knocked them down, so now you just have to climb your way up.

Panther Hollow Bridge in Pittsburgh, steep path going down. Mudslides when it rains hard. Tons of train-kid graf there. Used to be a traveler haven. Last time I was there, there were a couple of homebum kids camped out.


----------



## Wolfeyes

The only bridge I really hung out under is on US 19 over the barge canal outside of Inglis. Good fishing, but didn't strike me as a good sleeping spot. Too many people out there drinking and screwing. The cops are pretty cool though, and won't run you off unless you're causing problems or dangerously wasted.


----------



## Swiper

ha yes when i slept under champs siding we found a babrbie and melted her arm to her face and drew all over her and left it there for the homebum to find.
i dont know if thats an asshole thing to do or not ha.


----------



## Hottboxx

my favorite bridge of all time is a bridge called bum jungle in auburn california


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

I liked the colton bridge in cali...you had a good sign flying spot right above you, the liqour store and food are less than half a mile away, and the hop out spot is right there!!!


----------



## menu

I personally enjoyed Steel Bridge this year in PDX. there was like 12 dirty kids all riders under there and we erected the "thunder dome" which was a 10 person tent that we tagged all up. and wrote down some of the quotes from our drunken shananagins(sp). one being from a cop that came down when there was like 9 kids in the tent all he had to say was "Im sure this is illegal.....but I just dont give a shit." haha. it was funny. I know it was pretty stupid and not low-key at all but we had that up for prolly 2 weeks before they came and destroyed it. the only problem I had there was the bull coming up and kicking me in my already bruised ribs and telling me to kick rocks. 

and Im wondering if ya'll know who that UP bull is? I heard it was roger dodgers old side kick form k-falls. then someone told me it was dodger but Im pretty sure that dude retired.


----------



## whaleofashrimp

blood red bridge in atlanta was pretty good times..theres a crack head couple that live in a tent on the other side but there pretty mellow...a store nearby, spaning in little 5 points and bonfire safe

franklin in minniapolis was cool..but to steep getting down there

theres this one cool bridge on the first exit going south on the 15 from butt...middle of nowhere..nothing there..i didnt even sleep there..i just noticed it in the day time
whats so cool is the fact that there is legibal graffiti streching back to the 60's from hippies stranded there

although i am housed up for the moment has anyone else noticed the fact that most the bridges in florida seemned to be designed to counter hobo's?


----------



## Hottboxx

the bull in PDX is dodgers old sidekick...he came under there one morning and me and red asked him if he was rodger dodgers son...he got pissed and started saying hes a legand like dodger or some shit...but WELCOME TO THUNDERDOME BITCH.....those were the days of the sqwigi punks from outer space....i like the steel bridge good drunken times...and i also like the rancho bridge in colton too tiger liquor sells me booze...and theres always home guards or kids that will tell you about the yard...


----------



## derailed

dirty_rotten_squatter said:


> I liked the colton bridge in cali...you had a good sign flying spot right above you, the liqour store and food are less than half a mile away, and the hop out spot is right there!!!



rancho and pepper st both suck. i've never had to deal with so many homebums just to get a half-assed corner in my life, not to mention the highway patrol rolls those corners every 15 minutes or less. if you have money when you get there it's all good though, C2 for life!


----------



## smellsea

dmac66 said:


> the 24th street bridge in downtown omaha, the spot to catchout from. food and liquor, are right there, within 500 yards, and salvation army center less than i mile away.



ahhh i hated that fucken truck stop, maybe cause it rained for the hole three days i was there, and i didn't even bother with the train, i walked into iowa after being on the on ramp and not getting a ride forever. the guys at the sabb gas station crossed the street to tell us we weren't allowed on their property, respectfully so cause we spanged there and had our dogs tied up for a good hour. oh, and there was hippies and homebums all trying to get out from the same on ramp. the rxr museum in iowa was pretty cool though.

but my favorite bridge, i don't know. ogden utah, behind the car dealerships right next to the yard. super easy hop out spot, gas station pizza right around the corner. it was rad except for that you know, utah's booze policies suck dick. maybe i just hadn't seen any kids in a while before then, is why i liked that spot so much.


----------



## connerR

Not a bridge, but the aqueducts out by my old house in CA's high desert were pretty great spots to drink. No one ever came through there, and there are some really cool bridges over the aqueduct that have super high walls, so you can be pretty belligerent in there and no one will hear you. There are also tunnels on either side that are fairly well protected from the elements.

Edit: If you're taking the UP Central Valley route out of Colton, after you climb through the Cajon Pass and break off from the BNSF mains, you'll be in the high desert and parallel/cross the aqueduct for a short while. I only mention this because it seems most people I talk to have no idea what the aqueduct is.


----------

